# Quick Coyote hunt



## Arrowhead (Jan 14, 2011)

I decided to walk out back to the hedge row to try and call up a coyote. I got to a decent vantage point, knelt down, blew on the call about 20 seconds and this coyote came running in. The entire hunt lasted about 10 minutes including the walking time. Shot it at 65yrds.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 14, 2011)

You're lucky day I guess. I'm going to try to call some tomorrow. I got a new foxpro spitfire to try out.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 14, 2011)

What did you shoot him with? Looks like a savage


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 14, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> You're lucky day I guess. I'm going to try to call some tomorrow. I got a new foxpro spitfire to try out.


 
Good luck tomorrow. My wife bought me the coyote edition Fox Pro many years ago. Nice callers, but I can't quit using my $9 mouth call. :shame:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 14, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> What did you shoot him with? Looks like a savage


 
Remington 700, 22-250


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 14, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Remington 700, 22-250


 
Sweet. I've just been getting into gun lately myself. Gonna play with and get a few small calibers here 1st. I just bought a nice Ruger 10/22 and put a 3-9x40 scope on it. I've also hot a Savage 93 all picked out in 17HMR which I'll be grabbing soon. Then I got my eyes on something in either ruger 204 or 22 hornet. decisions decisions LOL


----------



## Rickochet (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice!!!! My Savage BVSS .22-250 has touch many a 'Youtes. I love shooting them at 200 plus yards. I enjoy shooting them almost as much as deer hunting!


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 15, 2011)

nice work,nice rifle.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice! You can't beat that instant action!


----------



## flushcut (Jan 15, 2011)

So you gonna skin it or what ?


----------



## poorboypaul (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome. Be sending more your way! Happy hunting!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice kill. How many shots before he dropped?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 16, 2011)

flushcut said:


> So you gonna skin it or what ?


No, the top of the back was rubbed pretty bad. 



Softwoodsrule said:


> Nice kill. How many shots before he dropped?


 Thanks, one shot.


----------

